# Need advise on release for hunting "BT"



## Jerodspc (Aug 31, 2015)

Went to the local range here in ky to talk mainly about releases and back tension. Ive never shot a bt before and a kind man offered me to shoot his Scott hex. I shot great with it but wondered what other bt releases are that forgiving for hunting. I'm shooting an elite 32 at 29.5 draw. I tried some of the other bt releases but I couldn't get it to half draw without it going off. I don't know if he had it set that way or if you can set them a little stiffer for beginners? Are the Scott back spins similar ? Trying to improve accuracy and hunt at the same time. Thanks guys.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Hbx hands down can be shot which true tension only, thunb trigger, hing style pivot


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

when you pull back on the hex...you can NOT touch the handle it will fire...you pull to anchor then place fingers on the thing. .i dont consider them true back tension release aids.


----------



## 00rodney (Feb 9, 2015)

you might try a thumb trigger and shot it with back tension


----------

